# Remote Access Lock out Local Remote Control



## cames (Jan 18, 2006)

OK, so I've got my 922 Slingin' away. The problem I'm having is, if the kids are watching something via Sling, my physical remote control is locked out. Completely unresponsive. I can change channels manually at the receiver. I know it's gotta to something related to "Mode." However, hitting the Mode button on the receiver while Remote Access/Sling is running, I get "Remote Access is active and this function cannot be used" or something. Turn off Remote Access, and hitting mode gets something like, "This feature is not active." Frustrating.


----------

